# Thinking about setting up a crystal shrimp tank.



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Thinking about setting up a crystal shrimp tank. Can you guys please give me all the info of local breeders and stores. Thank you in advance!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

What kind of info are you looking for?

I just wait for someone in this forum to sell shrimps. Usually much cheaper than stores.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Agreed with Solarz, there are a number of good breeders around. The shrimp club in the GTA usually has a monthly meeting, in which you can arrange to purchase some shrimp. Otherwise you can check out Shrimp Fever, he has some good variety.


----------

